# being offended



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Steve Hughes - Offended (Portuguese Subtitles) - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sean Lock - Being Offended - YouTube


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: brilliant...should show them on the Arabic channels


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Dara Ó Briain - Why don't I joke about Muslims - YouTube


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Dara Ó Briain - Why don't I joke about Muslims - YouTube



:rofl: :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

just for laughs


----------

